# Vegas high on UT



## BuckNasty83 (May 22, 2016)

Just something to make yall gag. You know it's getting serious when Vegas is jumping on. 

http://www.rockytopinsider.com/2016/05/19/vegas-loves-vols/


----------



## brownceluse (May 22, 2016)

As they should. This should be Y'all years no doubt.


----------



## riprap (May 22, 2016)

Vegas knows a good thing when they see it. 5 seasons full of freshmen are finally going to pay off.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 22, 2016)

do it on the field. dont believe vegas picked bama to win 4 ncs in seven years either. until then its just an opinion, and not a fact. bama will win all 15 games this year and win it all. see how easy that is; given recent history (not to mention the kick 6 and play off loss to ohio st to cut out two  more potential title games), i like bamas odds a little better. They are rooted in actual facts and history; not fantasy.


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2016)

Vegas knows what they are talking about.  This is Tenn. Year no doubt.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 22, 2016)

Buy in boys........ Bet the house on the vowels. I hope they blow so much smoke ya'lls way that your heads swell the size of a hot air balloon. That way the fall will be that much funnier when it happens.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 23, 2016)

All excited about a 10 win possibility?

That kinda season will get you fired at UGA.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 23, 2016)

Jeff Phillips said:


> All excited about a 10 win possibility?
> 
> That kinda season will get you fired at UGA.



It's 10.5 on the over/under for the REGULAR season. Not total. It's the highest pic in the sec, tied with LSU and no other teams are picked that high except Clemson, Oklahoma, and FSU are picked as high.

Round 10.5 up to 11. That's 1 regular season loss to possibly a Bama. That gets us in the sec championship game.  Win that,  that's a playoff bid.

Is it football season yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2016)

Remember Vegas is in it to make money so bet on that!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 23, 2016)

Jeff Phillips said:


> All excited about a 10 win possibility?
> 
> That kinda season will get you fired at UGA.






Those sorry hillbillies from the backwoods of Tennessee, haven't seen a 10 win season in SOOOOOO long, they would probably pull a Gamecock and order rings to remember it by.. 

Just think, if Tennessee wouldn't have blown so many games they might of made it to 10 by now.. Until the Vols do it on the field, WHO cares what Vegas thinks. My guess is Bucknasty has never made an online bet anyway!


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2016)

It's obvious that we can add Vegas betting to the topics that Vol's don't understand.  Vegas wants to even up the money and make the spread, so if there is a weakness in the betting, they come out for the side that they need to suck money out of.  Obviously, that side is the Vols.  Sorry, but Vols still sux!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Those sorry hillbillies from the backwoods of Tennessee, haven't seen a 10 win season in SOOOOOO long, they would probably pull a Gamecock and order rings to remember it by..
> 
> Just think, if Tennessee wouldn't have blown so many games they might of made it to 10 by now.. Until the Vols do it on the field, WHO cares what Vegas thinks. My guess is Bucknasty has never made an online bet anyway!



Yet it hasn't been as long since we've won a NC as yall


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 23, 2016)

Throw ESPN in there.  They have us favored in every game.

http://sportsradioknoxville.com/vols-favored-every-game-2016-espn/


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yet it hasn't been as long since we've won a NC as yall



You can't win 10 games but "You're Back"... 

At the end of the day, UT can't do it for 4 quarters which means you can't do it on the FIELD!

Until the Vols get at least 10 wins in a season I don't care what link you post. The internet is a great thing. I can find an article catering to my every desire like you keep doing. 

Hopes and Dreams of the good ol days is all you have until the Vols prove it on the field!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Throw ESPN in there.  They have us favored in every game.
> 
> http://sportsradioknoxville.com/vols-favored-every-game-2016-espn/



Oh, so favored is better than the "results" on the field?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, so favored is better than the "results" on the field?



After rebuilding, the results will show this year


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 23, 2016)

You do realize that Vegas follows the hype, right?  Bookies don't try to guess results, they guess how people will bet.

Vegas doesn't predict outcomes.  They predict betting trends.


There is alot of hype around the Vols heading into the season and rightfully so.  This will lead to more people betting on them.  That leads to Vegas raising the stakes so more people will bet against the Vols.  

Remember, Vegas wants a 50/50 split on all bets.  If too many people bet the over on UT, the numbers will go up to encourage more under betting.  If too many bet the under, the number will come down.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 23, 2016)

I figure most of the players are high too.


----------



## scooty006 (May 23, 2016)

Favored to win the East after 15 years of rebuilding.  If they flop it'll be Dooley's fault.


----------



## alphachief (May 23, 2016)

"High" being the key word.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 23, 2016)

Go Vols!!

Brick by Brick!


----------



## elfiii (May 23, 2016)

Vols go fuh bad and win it all. You heard it here first folks. Honest injun.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 23, 2016)

alphachief said:


> "High" being the key word.






Just ask 4x4.. Smoke all the weed you want..


----------



## Silver Britches (May 23, 2016)

That's truly impressive! Congrats to y'all!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You do realize that Vegas follows the hype, right?  Bookies don't try to guess results, they guess how people will bet.
> 
> Vegas doesn't predict outcomes.  They predict betting trends.
> 
> ...



Shhh. They don't like the reality version.
You might also want to not tell them that the lines and money being bet now will sit in the bookies account gathering interest for 5 months.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> After rebuilding, the results will show this year


we need proof. show us. its been 17 yrs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2016)

UT wont lose a single game.


----------



## bullgator (May 23, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Buy in boys........ Bet the house on the vowels. I hope they blow so much smoke ya'lls way that your heads swell the size of a hot air balloon. That way the fall will be that much funnier when it happens.



aka a typical UGA year


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 23, 2016)

Last years hype was unwarranted as most of the players were young and the team itself hadn't come together yet. This years I think is warranted. The loses last year were given away and I think we had the team to play with anyone of our loses but like I said the team hadn't gelled quite yet. With everyone returning there's no reason not to expect a trip to Atlanta or more imo.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 23, 2016)

I think a&m gives us a good game being in Texas. I think uga gives us a good game being in Athens. I think bama gives us our best challenge as other than 10rc they have the most talent and depth in the league. Florida shouldn't be a problem. No one else is a challenge. None of my thoughts matter as I'm just another fan of the game.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I think a&m gives us a good game being in Texas. I think uga gives us a good game being in Athens. I think bama gives us our best challenge as other than 10rc they have the most talent and depth in the league. Florida shouldn't be a problem. No one else is a challenge. None of my thoughts matter as I'm just another fan of the game.



I don't see it. TAMU is 16-10 the last two years and on the verge of being a dumpster fire. They run a gauntlet after the week 2 cupcake with a game at Auburn, home against Arky, at USCe, home against the Viles a week off  and then at Alabama. 
There is a good chance the start the season with a loss against UCLA,  eat the cupcake with sprinkles, Auburn probably a pick, loss to Arky, probable win against Bubbles Muschamp, loss to you bad guys and then loss to the Tide. 
Kevin Sumlin fired after the Bama game.


----------



## SGaither (May 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just think, if Tennessee wouldn't have blown so many games they might of made it to 10 by now.. Until the Vols do it on the field, WHO cares what Vegas thinks.



Oh Lawd! I think I'm dying here, there is something Browning Slayer typed that I agree with.  

Plus, when I quote it like this he doesn't sound so bad


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 23, 2016)

Well they either do decent and sumlin keeps his job or they implode and he's out. I just figured being at that venue and early we may not click 100% on the road.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well they either do decent and sumlin keeps his job or they implode and he's out. I just figured being at that venue and early we may not click 100% on the road.



That Florida game at home and Georgia game on the road should have any questions about Tennessee answered by then. 
I don't think i'd call game 6 against TAMU  "early season".


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 23, 2016)

Nah, but it is the middle of a tough stretch.  VT, UF, GA, A&M, BAMA, SC. We get Ohio between VT and UF, but still a pretty tough stretch.  Hopefully we can stay healthy.  I could see A&M being a trap game. 

UT needs to balance out their schedule better.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2016)

SGaither said:


> Oh Lawd! I think I'm dying here, there is something Browning Slayer typed that I agree with.
> 
> Plus, when I quote it like this he doesn't sound so bad



What? A sensible Vol? A Vol that actually thinks you should win games on the field and not in ESPN articles.. Maybe we can start a movement to help the other Vols on here..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Last years hype was unwarranted as most of the players were young and the team itself hadn't come together yet. This years I think is warranted. The loses last year were given away and I think we had the team to play with anyone of our loses but like I said the team hadn't gelled quite yet. With everyone returning there's no reason not to expect a trip to Atlanta or more imo.



Freshman.... Freshman.... Freshman... Young team... Young team... Young Team... 

Broken records is all I'm hearing. Vols have been so young for so long that eventually you'll turn out a decent class.

But at the end of the day, UT will implode and lose games you weren't meant too. Butch Jones makes Richt look good!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> That Florida game at home and Georgia game on the road should have any questions about Tennessee answered by then.



Exactly right Robert!

I do like having UT at home though..


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2016)

The Vols are back!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> That Florida game at home and Georgia game on the road should have any questions about Tennessee answered by then.
> *I don't think i'd call game 6 against TAMU  "early season"*.



Lol


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2016)

Natty Champs


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Natty Champs



Natty lites..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Freshman.... Freshman.... Freshman... Young team... Young team... Young Team...
> 
> Broken records is all I'm hearing. Vols have been so young for so long that eventually you'll turn out a decent class.
> 
> But at the end of the day, UT will implode and lose games you weren't meant too. Butch Jones makes Richt look good!



But its true and not made up. The majority of our key players are juniors this year with some kids coming back for their senior season. So last year they would have been juniors and sophomores which is a young team. Youll be wishing you had Richt back soon enough old man.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 24, 2016)

If our juniors come back for senior season next year the only thing well need to replace is our qb. But honestly I expect hurd/Barnett gone.


----------



## Russdaddy (May 24, 2016)

Would rather them come in without the hype, but glad they are highly regarded..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2016)

Russdaddy said:


> Would rather them come in without the hype, but glad they are highly regarded..



Auburn was too last season.. How did that turn out?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Youll be wishing you had Richt back soon enough old man.






I've wanted him gone for awhile!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 24, 2016)

HAAHAHA LIES! You argued with one feller on here for days bec he wasn't being a good uga fan and supporting his coach like he was supposed to..according to you.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> HAAHAHA LIES! You argued with one feller on here for days bec he wasn't being a good uga fan and supporting his coach like he was supposed to..according to you.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2016)

You can still support the coach you want gone.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> HAAHAHA LIES! You argued with one feller on here for days bec he wasn't being a good uga fan and supporting his coach like he was supposed to..according to you.



I was arguing with (not sure he's a fellar) a certain bandwagon fan on here for not supporting his team. YOU ARE CORRECT! He was also the same big baby that was crying over and over and over like a 2 year old.. He's also the same one that supports so many other teams and has NEVER actually saw them in person.. 

Unlike you sorry Vols, I don't just cash in on my team after they lose. I support the kids that were playing for Mark Richt. I support UGA and bailing on them during the season is unexcusable and the true definition of a bandwagon fan. 

I've called for Richt's head MANY of times but I won't bail on my Dawgs during the season. 

So, are you saying that Butch Jones is above the University of Tennessee? We'll see how you Vols act after Butch chokes and loses a game UT was suppose to win. And after reading posts from you Vols, it won't take long cause you boys have them winning it all..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You can still support the coach you want gone.



Exactly! 

Cause Richt was not bigger than UGA!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was arguing with (not sure he's a fellar) a certain bandwagon fan on here for not supporting his team. YOU ARE CORRECT!
> 
> Unlike you sorry Vols, I don't just cash in on my team after they lose. I support the kids that were playing for Mark Richt. I support UGA and bailing on them during the season is unexcusable and the true definition of a bandwagon fan.
> 
> ...



You call us vol fans sorry and crazy but youre the only one on here that calls for uga to win it all every year..im pretty sure that makes you crazy and delusional. If jones don't get us over the hump..to Atlanta..be gone. Its not the players obviously at that point. We have the talent do we have the coaches? Remains to be seen


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 24, 2016)

And I tried to search for that thread but I believe it was axed haha like many sports threads on here!


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You can still support the coach you want gone.



Can you still say you want him gone?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You call us vol fans sorry and crazy but youre the only one on here that calls for uga to win it all every year..im pretty sure that makes you crazy and delusional. If jones don't get us over the hump..to Atlanta..be gone. Its not the players obviously at that point. We have the talent do we have the coaches? Remains to be seen



I would rather be crazy and delusional than SORRY!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You call us vol fans sorry and crazy but youre the only one on here that calls for uga to win it all every year..im pretty sure that makes you crazy and delusional. If jones don't get us over the hump..to Atlanta..be gone. Its not the players obviously at that point. We have the talent do we have the coaches? Remains to be seen



then why all the hype for at best an 8-4 team. do you really think everybody is gonna roll over for the volsux.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would rather be crazy and delusional than SORRY!



them vols have nothing to be proud of and still run that mouth.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> then why all the hype for at best an 8-4 team. do you really think everybody is gonna roll over for the volsux.



Way better than 8-4 this year. Maybe your dad slayer will let you watch some games this year!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2016)

you sound like an idjit with your response. the vols suck. cant win anything. cant beat anyone. lose games due to poor calls. we are playing freshmen. win something before you run that mouth.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you sound like an idjit with your response. the vols suck. cant win anything. cant beat anyone. lose games due to poor calls. we are playing freshmen. win something before you run that mouth.



We gave yall the game..in Tuscaloosa mind you..last year. With mainly sophomores at skill positions. Ask your pops if you can come up to Knoxville this year and see the loss we hand yall. The d cord that lost us at least 2 games last year is gone..
Are you on summer break yet?


----------



## AccUbonD (May 24, 2016)

Go Vols!

Brick by Brick!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We gave yall the game..in Tuscaloosa mind you..last year. With mainly sophomores at skill positions. Ask your pops if you can come up to Knoxville this year and see the loss we hand yall. The d cord that lost us at least 2 games last year is gone..
> Are you on summer break yet?



bottom line is you lost for the ninth year in a row, and bama collected its fourth title in 7 years. 2009, 2011, 2012 and 2015> 1998.


----------



## Horns (May 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We gave yall the game..in Tuscaloosa mind you..last year. With mainly sophomores at skill positions. Ask your pops if you can come up to Knoxville this year and see the loss we hand yall. The d cord that lost us at least 2 games last year is gone..
> Are you on summer break yet?



I'm not a fan of Bama or UT but there's no way Bama loses to UT this year. They are 2 deep in every position on both sides of the ball. Bama by 2 tds


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> I'm not a fan of Bama or UT but there's no way Bama loses to UT this year. They are 2 deep in every position on both sides of the ball. Bama by 2 tds



Bama does not do well against mobile qbs. That game shouldn't have been that close last year.  If you look at the scores since Butch has been here,  we have closed the gaps by great margins

13 vs UF L 31-17 ---2014-- L 10-9---15---L 28-27
13 vs UGA L 34-31 OT---2014-- L 35-32---15---W 38-31
13 VS SC W 23-21 (beat us in 12) ---2014---W 45-42 OT---15---W 27-24
13 VS Bama L 45-10 ---2014--- L 34-20---15---L 19-14
13 VS Missouri L 31-3---2014--- L 29-21---15---W 19-8
13 VS Candy L 14-10---2014--- W 24-17---15---W 53-28


14 VS OK L 34-10----2015--- L 31-24 OT

Every game we lost last year,  we blew double digit leads and lost in 4th quarter. Some was on the coaches like @UF against ok. Some was not being able to execute.  Point is we could have easily been undefeated last year with a sophomore heavy team and a bad DC. Had a ton of stud players out. Freshman on the o line.

 Coach Jones has these kids believing and playing inspired ball.  We didn't even have a passing game. 3 WRS were gone,  our best DE. Freshman on o line etc. These boys can play and we aren't asking anyone to lay down. It will be quite the opposite.

None of us, have us, winning it all.  That's the media. I do think we end up in the SEC and very well could win it all if we get out of Atl. with a W.
And speaking of depth. We finally have that this year.  We haven't had that since Fulmer was here.  Kiffin ran everyone off, Dooley was left bare.  Had a good first class,  but never any depth after that until now. Our run game is 4 strong.  Yes 4. Hurd, Kamara, Dobbs and Kelley. The D will be fine and fun to watch.  Bob Shop is a great,  great  proven DC. My only concern is the passing game.  WR has been updated,  new packages added, Croom moved to TE along with Wolfe is nasty. Return game probably the best in the country. Tennessee will be fun to watch this year. 

Not being biased, Tennessee has a honest chance this year.  I would not be surprised if we end up in the playoffs, but anything less than Atl. Is a cause for concern. I do think we need to hire a new WR coach, who is also the passing game coordinator, not to be confused with OC.


----------



## mguthrie (May 25, 2016)

Bama won't make the sec championship game this year. Tennessee does. That's my .02


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Coach Jones has these kids believing and playing inspired ball.



Is that what you call it? I call it desperation from Butch to have his players rough up another one for preventing a rape.. I call it a Scandal just like the NCAA! Isn't that investigation still going on?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Bama won't make the sec championship game this year. Tennessee does. That's my .02



You might be right. But outside of that possibility....



That being said, the SEC Champion this year will come from the East. Betting against Vegas the last couple of years has become quite profitable.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2016)

Done told yall this is UT's year.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Done told yall this is UT's year.



butch is 21-17 in three seasons. .553 winning percent. cant beat bama, florida at all, or uga with regularity. dont see it happening.


----------



## Horns (May 25, 2016)

UT doubt???!!! No love from this guy

https://www.seccountry.com/tennesse...ennessee-thinks-two-sec-east-teams-are-better


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2016)

They would be good if they had a coach.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2016)

And some talent.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> butch is 21-17 in three seasons. .553 winning percent. cant beat bama, florida at all, or uga with regularity. dont see it happening.



There was a time the same could be said about yall beating us. Guess what?  It's in the past


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 26, 2016)

Horns said:


> UT doubt???!!! No love from this guy
> 
> https://www.seccountry.com/tennesse...ennessee-thinks-two-sec-east-teams-are-better



Read that earlier. His reasons is that the players and coaches are building this hype? 

It has nothing to do with having arguably one of the most talented teams in the SEC. Numerous players that's a threat any time they touch the ball,  or a DC that made miracles happen with 2* players at Vandy and with walk ons at PSU.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> And some talent.



You just tossed whatever credibility you had out the window


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> There was a time the same could be said about yall beating us. Guess what?  It's in the past



bama beats you every year.  so does florida. where have you been. daily volsux


----------



## Horns (May 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Read that earlier. His reasons is that the players and coaches are building this hype?
> 
> It has nothing to do with having arguably one of the most talented teams in the SEC. Numerous players that's a threat any time they touch the ball,  or a DC that made miracles happen with 2* players at Vandy and with walk ons at PSU.



He directly says that Florida and Georgia are more talented than Tennessee


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2016)

Horns said:


> He directly says that Florida and Georgia are more talented than Tennessee



Vols don't know what they say half the time... They say one thing and say something different the next week... The hillbillies from Knoxville aren't known to be smart..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You just tossed whatever credibility you had out the window



You're correct. Giving them credit for any talent whatsoever is a joke...


----------



## Scott G (May 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Remember Vegas is in it to make money so bet on that!





MudDucker said:


> It's obvious that we can add Vegas betting to the topics that Vol's don't understand.  Vegas wants to even up the money and make the spread, so if there is a weakness in the betting, they come out for the side that they need to suck money out of.  Obviously, that side is the Vols.  Sorry, but Vols still sux!





Gold Ranger said:


> You do realize that Vegas follows the hype, right?  Bookies don't try to guess results, they guess how people will bet.
> 
> Vegas doesn't predict outcomes.  They predict betting trends.
> 
> ...




Thank you sweet baby Jesus for allowing some semblance of reason in this thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2016)

Any bets on the UT UGA game?


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2016)

I will bet they Play each other this year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Any bets on the UT UGA game?



Slayer will just disappear like last season


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Slayer will just disappear like last season



and the volsux will lose to bama for the tenth straight year and 11 th straight to florida. bama wins the sec again and heads to the playoffs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Slayer will just disappear like last season


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and the volsux will lose to bama for the tenth straight year and 11 th straight to florida. bama wins the sec again and heads to the playoffs.



Got to get past OM and LSU. Don't get too cocky


----------



## fish hawk (May 27, 2016)

Vols suck!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Slayer will just disappear like last season






Please see post#80.



> Vols don't know what they say half the time... They say one thing and say something different the next week... The hillbillies from Knoxville aren't known to be smart..



The only thing that has disappeared are the Vols around here. There use to be a lot more.. 

And now I only have the:






To deal with and an occasional bump by Accubond.. 

And actually it's not 3 Stooges.. KY hasn't been around in a while.. He loses his temper too easy..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2016)

I think the thread title expanded too far. 

It should of simply read; "Vegas High". 

Ear!!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Slayer will just disappear like last season



I remember that! He was struttin around here sticking his chest out for like 3 weeks leading up to that game..ya know usual slayer. Then oddly enough it was a few days till he even got back on here. I forget what the excuse was but it was in parentheses meaning it was made up by him to save face to his cronies here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I remember that! He was struttin around here sticking his chest out for like 3 weeks leading up to that game..ya know usual slayer. Then oddly enough it was a few days till he even got back on here. I forget what the excuse was but it was in parentheses meaning it was made up by him to save face to his cronies here.



And there's the 2nd stooge right on time!

Yep, a few days.. Try Monday morning and for those of you that don't deer hunt, it was opening weekend of muzzleloader.. Yeah, I'm pretty sure I wasn't the only one hunting that weekend.. 

You are your brother Buck have to do better than that..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And there's the 2nd stooge right on time!
> 
> Yep, a few days.. Try Monday morning and for those of you that don't deer hunt, it was opening weekend of muzzleloader.. Yeah, I'm pretty sure I wasn't the only one hunting that weekend..
> 
> You are your brother Buck have to do better than that..



It was toooooooooo convenient for ya


----------



## doenightmare (May 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I remember that! He was struttin around here sticking his chest out for like 3 weeks leading up to that game..ya know usual slayer. Then oddly enough it was a few days till he even got back on here. I forget what the excuse was but it was in parentheses meaning it was made up by him to save face to his cronies here.



Was one of them pesky internet outages. They seem to correspond with uga loses.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 27, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Was one of them pesky internet outages. They seem to correspond with uga loses.



Yeah he can come up with whatever he wants. He puffed out his chest for 3 weeks then got embarrassed and then hid for a few days. That's cool just man up and admit it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It was toooooooooo convenient for ya




Yeah, I'm a powerful man but not even I have the power to coordinate football games and deer season.. 

Or maybe you should get out of the house a little more often..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah he can come up with whatever he wants. He puffed out his chest for 3 weeks then got embarrassed and then hid for a few days. That's cool just man up and admit it.



Embarrassed?? 

And my Vol hate does not come down to a 3 week time table. It's 365, 24x7!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Embarrassed??
> 
> And my Vol hate does not come down to a 3 week time table. It's 365, 24x7!



Hey youre the one who hid for a few days. Call it what you want js. If it was me I would at least man up and say yes I got egg on my face and my 3 weeks worth of strutting around was a bit much but my dad also taught me better. You can just keep repeating your hunting story though! That's the past on to 2016 and Im betting youll already have another "hunting" trip come up.


----------



## Horns (May 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey youre the one who hid for a few days. Call it what you want js. If it was me I would at least man up and say yes I got egg on my face and my 3 weeks worth of strutting around was a bit much but my dad also taught me better. You can just keep repeating your hunting story though! That's the past on to 2016 and Im betting youll already have another "hunting" trip come up.



That glass house will be shattered before the season is up


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 27, 2016)

Horns said:


> That glass house will be shattered before the season is up



I don't live in one. And im not saying 10rc beats everyone and never have. Im talking bout a guy who walked around here for weeks calling the few fans we have on here every name in the book and strutting around like a tom turkey. Then disappeared the evening he got embarrassed. You seem to be one of his followers though. If it were me id be on here same night taking my hits like most of the rest of us do when it happens. He flaked and came up with a good excuse or to his minions it was anyhow.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 27, 2016)

Are you saying that you didn't even watch the game of your favorite team, against your most hated rival? And your calling others out about being a true fan? 

Everyone knows you was hiding.  Go ahead abs reply that hunting is more important and with another story saying I don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> If it were me id be on here same night taking my hits like most of the rest of us do when it happens.



That's cause you don't hunt!!! You and your little buddies would rather spend your weekend's riding around north GA in your little "Too Fast, Too Furious" wannabe rides.. 

Look at my post count and you'll see when I post and it's very rarely on a weekend.. You should put down your Playstation controllers and step out into the real world.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Are you saying that you didn't even watch the game of your favorite team, against your most hated rival? And your calling others out about being a true fan?
> 
> Everyone knows you was hiding.  Go ahead abs reply that hunting is more important and with another story saying I don't know what I'm talking about



You don't know what your talking about! You just proved it again!!! 

So, let me get this right.. If I'm not sitting at home participating in a thread while the game is on, I must not be watching it.. 

Good try Curly, maybe Larry can help ya out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im talking bout a guy who walked around here for weeks calling the few fans we have on here every name in the book and strutting around like a tom turkey.



Ya see.. Trying to show smarts but failing, again. I make general statements about the Sorry Vols and Sorry Fans they have. Nothing is personal. I hate every Vol!

And I'm not sure where this "for weeks" comes from... My HATE for the Vols and all of it's dumb followers is a full time gig for me and has been since I joined this forum.. .


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You just tossed whatever credibility you had out the window



My credibility has nothing to do with having fun making VOls mad.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> My credibility has nothing to do with having fun making VOls mad.



For a Vol that has no clue, it's hilarious seeing him say that to you or ANYONE.... 

Especially when he has no leg to stand on. The team performing on the field has nothing to stand on. All they have is the same "hope" they've had for over a decade!


----------



## Horns (May 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't live in one. And im not saying 10rc beats everyone and never have. Im talking bout a guy who walked around here for weeks calling the few fans we have on here every name in the book and strutting around like a tom turkey. Then disappeared the evening he got embarrassed. You seem to be one of his followers though. If it were me id be on here same night taking my hits like most of the rest of us do when it happens. He flaked and came up with a good excuse or to his minions it was anyhow.



I didn't say you lived in a glass house. I'm talking about the myth of UT being natty bound.


----------



## elfiii (May 27, 2016)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You don't know what your talking about! You just proved it again!!!
> 
> So, let me get this right.. If I'm not sitting at home participating in a thread while the game is on, I must not be watching it..
> 
> Good try Curly, maybe Larry can help ya out.



Dude,  tell me.  What time was the game? How accessible is this site? I know you have a smart phone... I believe your excuse was,  your Internet was down


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 27, 2016)

Horns said:


> I didn't say you lived in a glass house. I'm talking about the myth of UT being natty bound.



SEC CHAMPIONSHIP bound.  Win that,  playoffs. If we get in the playoffs, watch out


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You don't know what your talking about! You just proved it again!!!
> 
> So, let me get this right.. If I'm not sitting at home participating in a thread while the game is on, I must not be watching it..
> 
> Good try Curly, maybe Larry can help ya out.



Your contradicting yourself.  Either you was in the woods not watching the game cause you have a life,  or you was not man enough to log on after a loss. All you do is talk trash. If yall would have won that game,  you would have been the first in here


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's cause you don't hunt!!! You and your little buddies would rather spend your weekend's riding around north GA in your little "Too Fast, Too Furious" wannabe rides..
> 
> Look at my post count and you'll see when I post and it's very rarely on a weekend.. You should put down your Playstation controllers and step out into the real world.



Actually,  I have American Muscle and a pick up.  Not ricers. But,  I guess you'll say muscle cars are immature?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> My credibility has nothing to do with having fun making VOls mad.



Saying we have no talent doesn't quite tick me off. It's very,  very amusing actually.  Cause were LOADED


----------



## Horns (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Saying we have no talent doesn't quite tick me off. It's very,  very amusing actually.  Cause were LOADED



Talent is one thing. Coaching is a different story.


----------



## elfiii (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Cause were LOADED



Not to mention being very drunk.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 27, 2016)

Horns said:


> Talent is one thing. Coaching is a different story.



Butch and company have blown a few games,  but we have replaced the weak links. Our D should be nasty this yr with the returning talent and Shoop as DC. Butch has improved yearly every where he has been. And When your playing a roster full of 19 year Olds,  I guess you play it a little safe.


----------



## Horns (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Butch and company have blown a few games,  but we have replaced the weak links. Our D should be nasty this yr with the returning talent and Shoop as DC. Butch has improved yearly every where he has been. And When your playing a roster full of 19 year Olds,  I guess you play it a little safe.



Y'all have been playing a roster full of 19 year olds for 3 years now.


----------



## Horns (May 27, 2016)

https://www.seccountry.com/tennesse...xpect-more-scrutiny-in-wake-of-baylor-debacle


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Butch and company have blown a few games,  but we have replaced the weak links. Our D should be nasty this yr with the returning talent and Shoop as DC. Butch has improved yearly every where he has been. And When your playing a roster full of 19 year Olds,  I guess you play it a little safe.



You sound like a Techie trying to explain Paul Johnson...

We got rid of the problem and got new coordinators. Did he not hire the last coaches? Brick by brick.. It should be "Replace bricks as Needed"!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey youre the one who hid for a few days. Call it what you want js. If it was me I would at least man up and say yes I got egg on my face and my 3 weeks worth of strutting around was a bit much but my dad also taught me better. You can just keep repeating your hunting story though! That's the past on to 2016 and Im betting youll already have another "hunting" trip come up.





Browning Slayer said:


> That's cause you don't hunt!!! You and your little buddies would rather spend your weekend's riding around north GA in your little "Too Fast, Too Furious" wannabe rides..
> 
> Look at my post count and you'll see when I post and it's very rarely on a weekend.. You should put down your Playstation controllers and step out into the real world.





BuckNasty83 said:


> Actually,  I have American Muscle and a pick up.  Not ricers. But,  I guess you'll say muscle cars are immature?



Again, you have that reading problem most have coming out of Tennessee... 

Since you decided to jump in a post that has NOTHING to do with you, let me show why you Vols play a 2nd fiddle..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=629571&highlight=

That's what my post was referencing.. 

Let me make it easier for you...




toyota4x4h said:


> So heres what I like to do in some of my spare time! haha I met some friends up on Blood Mountain around Helen yesterday and we tore up that road! lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Again, you have that reading problem most have coming out of Tennessee...
> 
> Since you decided to jump in a post that has NOTHING to do with you, let me show why you Vols play a 2nd fiddle..
> 
> ...



This is what we call....

A SLAM DUNK!!


Thanks for playing!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2016)

daily volsux.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2016)

slayer beating them vols like a red headed step vol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Dude,  tell me.  What time was the game? How accessible is this site? I know you have a smart phone... I believe your excuse was,  your Internet was down





BuckNasty83 said:


> Your contradicting yourself.  Either you was in the woods not watching the game cause you have a life,  or you was not man enough to log on after a loss. All you do is talk trash. If yall would have won that game,  you would have been the first in here




Now to you!

Contradiction? Such a big word..

Either I was in the woods or not in the woods..

Yes, I do have a smartphone. I also have a Sprint Hotspot. I have AT&T coverage as well as Sprint as a backup for when I'm in Town like most T-Mobile users. 

My camp has no power.. Yeah, I know.. Us southern boys at camp have engineered a complete electrical grid that we use 4 generators to run.. It's not ideal by any means but it allows us to power up our little city. There are no phone lines and to get phone coverage, I have to drive to the top of the road from our nasty little hole in the ground. I know it's not convenient but I make do..

I shot 2 does that Saturday morning and hung at out camp that afternoon. Again, I know it's not as convenient as taking selfies and hanging out in a forum I spend all week in but I make do..

God forbid, someone has the technology to take a Dish Network or Directv receiver from their home and plug into a looped system throughout camp.. I know, we rough it in the cook shack. But at the end of the day, we are just simple UGA folks that have almost everything at Deer Camp besides Wifi..

But then again, I've never had to start a thread asking for help plowing up a foodplot..You?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


>



"Why do we destroy, when we can Create"...



Didn't the Vols destroy the DNA chart when they created that Tennessee gene..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

pg 6!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer beating them vols like a red headed step vol.




What did you think would happen if you call someone out with a wet paper towel..

I did it as a young child but my Dad would grab the cardboard tube and smack me with it..


----------



## Horns (May 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer beating them vols like a red headed step vol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

Horns said:


>



Not my fault they keep handing me a loaded gun...

What do they expect?

Of course, I'm going to pull the trigger!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

So what will we see next...

An AT&T coverage map of the US??


----------



## elfiii (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what will we see next...
> 
> An AT&T coverage map of the US??



"You can't hear me now."


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what will we see next...
> 
> An AT&T coverage map of the US??



Oh wait... Here's the T-Mobile map..






Looks about as good as AT&T's...






Not sure why ANYONE has an issue with Data coverage..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> "You can't hear me now."



Too late!! I Googled them..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too late!! I Googled them..



Although, I will be the 1st to tell you.. That was the 1st time I looked at a T-Mobile coverage map..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

What can I say... I'm bored on this Holiday Weekend.. 

Already feeling Cabin fever cause the nuts are out..

Lake Tugalo will fix that starting tomorrow..

Although my seat in Jackson county right now is helping a lot..


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Saying we have no talent doesn't quite tick me off. It's very,  very amusing actually.  Cause were LOADED



If you take every thing I say in these smack talk forums seriously, you need to step back and take a deep breath.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If you take every thing I say in these smack talk forums seriously, you need to step back and take a deep breath.



Silly little Vols...


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2016)

In the last 5 years the combined rating services ranked UGA #6 in recruiting. You wont find UT in the top 10 on that list. That being said I put about as much stock in recruiting rankings as I do pre season ratings.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Again, you have that reading problem most have coming out of Tennessee...
> 
> Since you decided to jump in a post that has NOTHING to do with you, let me show why you Vols play a 2nd fiddle..
> 
> ...



What's wrong with that?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now to you!
> 
> Contradiction? Such a big word..
> 
> ...



Guess I jist don't measure up cuz I ain't got me no tractor, huh?

The old man has one,  he just don't take it serious enough to do it. I'm sure I could talk him into it,  but it wouldn't be done how I want. He's a control freak.  So I'd rather hire some help.  What's wrong with that?  I'm not complaining, I've got close to 100 acres to myself.  Might not be much to some of y'alls leases, but it's free, accessible 24/7, and convenient, as it's practically my back yard. Not my dream land,  but it'll work till I can upgrade


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Guess I jist don't measure up cuz I ain't got me no tractor, huh?
> 
> The old man has one,  he just don't take it serious enough to do it. I'm sure I could talk him into it,  but it wouldn't be done how I want. He's a control freak.  So I'd rather hire some help.  What's wrong with that?  I'm not complaining, I've got close to 100 acres to myself.  Might not be much to some of y'alls leases, but it's free, accessible 24/7, and convenient, as it's practically my back yard. Not my dream land,  but it'll work till I can upgrade



No, you just don't measure up as a trash talker.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer to the blue phone, Browning Slayer to the blue phone. You are needed in the Baylor v. 10RC thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's wrong with that?



Nothing at all. I did stuff like that when I was 16 too.. Riding around Stone Mountain was a big thing when I was 16 as well.. Every Sunday Stone Mountain was packed with kids riding around and showing off their cars and trucks..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nothing at all. I did stuff like that when I was 16 too.. Riding around Stone Mountain was a big thing when I was 16 as well.. Every Sunday Stone Mountain was packed with kids riding around and showing off their cars and trucks..



Ahhhh the good ol' days. 1976 was a long time ago, and things have changed, but not for the better. Except unless you are a Dawg or Bammer. Vols still suck.


----------



## MudDucker (May 31, 2016)

I am expecting a call any day that Browning Slayer has been charged with animal abuse what with all of the beatings he has laid down on ol' Smokey in here!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Again, you have that reading problem most have coming out of Tennessee...
> 
> Since you decided to jump in a post that has NOTHING to do with you, let me show why you Vols play a 2nd fiddle..
> 
> ...



So whos the bigger fool here? Me being young and liking a certain style of car..which I don't now btw..or a middle age man stalking another man on a forum?? My gf at the time was into those as was I and met quite a few ppl with more integrity in their nose hairs than you will ever have slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> So whos the bigger fool here? Me being young and liking a certain style of car..which I don't now btw..or a middle age man stalking another man on a forum?? My gf at the time was into those as was I and met quite a few ppl with more integrity in their nose hairs than you will ever have slayer.



I would say you look like the fool by posting this^^^ 

The Fast and Furious folks are glad you like those kind's of car's.. You kept the franchise running for 7 movies so far.. 

And don't act like you know me or my integrity. I'm not the one trying to be something I'm not.. 

As far as being young, I don't think it has anything to do with it. I had folks like you around in school. Wearing their hats backwards, pants to their knee's and walking like they have a bad leg.. You know the type.. It's the same ones driving those cars..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Noone I hung around at that stage of my life dressed or acted like the kid in the pic there. I do know your integrity..its very evident. Why else does a middle age old man dig up things another man posted YEARS ago? Lack of that I word..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Noone I hung around at that stage of my life dressed or acted like the kid in the pic there. I do know your integrity..its very evident. Why else does a middle age old man dig up things another man posted YEARS ago? Lack of that I word..



Noone?? 

Middle age old man... 

That's what you call a guy in his 30's?? 

Maybe you should be careful what you post on a public forum if you are ashamed about it.. You could always delete that thread..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Oh im not ashamed I met lots of great ppl made some friends for life. I just think its pathetic an old man digs up stuff from 6 years ago to make fun of another man. You act like you are 12 say something and take a dig at ppl and then laugh it up and all your little minions on here and son (6) come in and make you feel special. They don't even see that they are contributing to the problem with you on here.


----------



## Horns (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oh im not ashamed I met lots of great ppl made some friends for life. I just think its pathetic an old man digs up stuff from 6 years ago to make fun of another man. You act like you are 12 say something and take a dig at ppl and then laugh it up and all your little minions on here and son (6) come in and make you feel special. They don't even see that they are contributing to the problem with you on here.



op2:


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oh im not ashamed I met lots of great ppl made some friends for life. I just think its pathetic an old man digs up stuff from 6 years ago to make fun of another man. You act like you are 12 say something and take a dig at ppl and then laugh it up and all your little minions on here and son (6) come in and make you feel special. They don't even see that they are contributing to the problem with you on here.



Maybe you shouldn't post stuff on a public forum if you didn't want it brought up and quoted.. Doesn't take a genius to figure that one out.. 

I figured you would have learned after I made this thread with all of your wrong quotes & predictions.. 

You were crying in that thread too.. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=861742&highlight=


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Its not about me posting things I liked at a time in my life that I liked them..Its about a older man literally using the search tool on here..in the photography forum btw (how sick are you)..to make fun of another forum member! Am I the only one who sees him for what he is? That's beyond creepy


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its not about me posting things I liked at a time in my life that I liked them..Its about a older man literally using the search tool on here..in the photography forum btw (how sick are you)..to make fun of another forum member! Am I the only one who sees him for what he is? That's beyond creepy



What's creepier? The man that rode around in the kids toys and posted it or one that posted the link to the thread..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's creepier? The man that rode around in the kids toys and posted it or one that posted the link to the thread..



Again that would be you. I enjoyed a certain style of cars when I was 25. I enjoyed photography and posted in that forum often You got on here searched my name and pulled up things that you felt were embarrassing to make fun of me. Only thing creepy on here is you.


----------



## scooty006 (Jun 8, 2016)

85 days until Volflop 2016 begins


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 8, 2016)

scooty006 said:


> 85 days until Volflop 2016 begins



Put your money on it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Put your money on it



And your Avatars.. 

You do know the definition of an Avatar, right? It's that thing to the left of your screen name that some folks put selfies in..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just something to make yall gag. You know it's getting serious when Vegas is jumping on.
> 
> http://www.rockytopinsider.com/2016/05/19/vegas-loves-vols/



I wonder what Vegas is thinking now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder what Vegas is thinking now?



Does Vegas have a line on which bridge Butch is gonna jump off of, or who his replacement will be?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does Vegas have a line on which bridge Butch is gonna jump off of, or who his replacement will be?




After Bama beats them this week the Vol fans will be ready to throw Butch off a bridge..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 13, 2016)

The expectations this year was 10-11 wins and a trip to Atl.  Goal still very much in reach


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Throw ESPN in there.  They have us favored in every game.
> 
> http://sportsradioknoxville.com/vols-favored-every-game-2016-espn/



Wonder what ESPN is thinking now?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The expectations this year was 10-11 wins and a trip to Atl.  Goal still very much in reach



What do you think now?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just something to make yall gag. You know it's getting serious when Vegas is jumping on.
> 
> http://www.rockytopinsider.com/2016/05/19/vegas-loves-vols/



You sure have been quiet this offseason...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2017)

yes he has. another volsux


----------

